# Marketplace access



## graemettsline (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi There

I'm a recently joined member and am looking to sell my TT so was hoping to get access to the marketplace. I completely understand the security rules that you guys have wisely put in place, and have been trying to actively engage on the board as appropriate but am worried that this is going to take a while.

I'm looking to see whether there is any way I can expedite this process by providing you with certainty that I'm a genuine person? I'm struggling to sell the car at the moment and am looking for it to go to a good home via a TT enthusiast. I'm only selling it as my car allowance rules have changes and I must now go to a five door so am in the process of ordering a Q3 (which also is more family proof than a TT)

I too have been on the receiving end of countless scamming attempts so far via autotrader/pistonheads etc and was quite happy when I found you guys and the fact that potentially there may be genuine people actively on the forum looking for cars like mine.

I'm happy to show you other social media profiles / or links to all of the adverts I have placed etc or my work email if that helps?

I would buy membership to the TTOC but as I'm no longer going to own one I'm not going to get full benefit.

Any help you can give me is greatly appreciated.

Look forward to hearing from you

Cheers

Graeme


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hui Graeme, Sorry but they are the rules, add the £15 to the price of the TT..  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## graemettsline (Sep 2, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hui Graeme, Sorry but they are the rules, add the £15 to the price of the TT..  :wink:
> Hoggy.


if only I could increase the price.

is membership transferable? perhaps i could use a differentiator :mrgreen:


----------



## graemettsline (Sep 2, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hui Graeme, Sorry but they are the rules, add the £15 to the price of the TT..  :wink:
> Hoggy.


how do i go about this then? buy a membership and then add a banner? is there a guide?

Cheers


----------



## graemettsline (Sep 2, 2014)

graemettsline said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hui Graeme, Sorry but they are the rules, add the £15 to the price of the TT..  :wink:
> ...


i've bought web membership - where do I find my membership number please?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Graeme, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------

